# Hey :)



## Capt Lucifer (Feb 4, 2008)

Just thought i'd say hello  

I've keep mantids in the past, chinese, Marbled, S.Lineola, H.mem. And some others.  

From England  

Names Lucy  

Thanks, x


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 4, 2008)

welcome


----------



## joossa (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello. I love your avatar!!


----------



## Capt Lucifer (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol  Thanks,

Milky joe :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2008)

thought I reconized you! Welcome to the forum from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Mantida (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 7, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 10, 2008)

hello and welcome to Mantidforum!


----------

